# DHCP and CARP



## eayesta (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello, is it possible to have dchp (isc-dhcpd) listening on a carp interface?

I have tried setting 
	
	



```
dhcpd_ifaces="carp0"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf but...

Everytime i try to launch dhcpd i got this errors/warnings:


```
dhcpd: Multiple interfaces match the same subnet: sis0 carp0
dhcpd: Multiple interfaces match the same shared network: sis0 carp0
dhcpd: Unsupported device type 248 for "carp0"
```

And dhcpd exits

Any ideas? I think it should be possible...


----------

